# Reels



## allen (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi , my fishing has change, i have 3 stokes and it left me with one arm and a leg that does not work so well , I am trying to think what reel would be best for me to use. Thanks


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

i think a nice bait caster would be nice. push button cast and good retrieve. you could probably cast and retrieve with the same hand using a bait caster. good luck and i hope you find that reel.


----------



## allen (Apr 20, 2011)

I wanted to know what would be the best reel to use


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

allen said:


> I wanted to know what would be the best reel to use


Do you mean brand of reel or the type? cause like i said, bait caster. It has a push button to cast so you dont have to fiddle too much when trying to cast like you would when using a spinning reel.


----------



## allen (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes a brand , the best casting reel to use.


----------



## allen (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry , with my sight and one arm i dont type so good.


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

allen said:


> Yes a brand , the best casting reel to use.


 
I would say the good brand would be abu-garcia. good value with a good reel. other good brands include quantum, daiwa, shimano.

http://bestbaitcastingreel.com/


The bottom link is a review for the "best baitcasters of 2011". mind you, when asking someone for the best, its always going to be an opinion.

http://outdoornews.poorfish.com/2011/03/18/top-10-baitcasting-reels-for-2011.aspx


----------



## allen (Apr 20, 2011)

What about a close in reel ?


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

allen said:


> What about a close in reel ?


i believe zebco makes a good closed (spincast) reel. i believe that would actually be much easier than a bait caster. good thinking. 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...e&hvarTextId=44496&jumpToPage=1&currentPage=0


----------



## allen (Apr 20, 2011)

I was thinkin a 808 saltwater , it will hold 80 yds. of 20 test , but is there one better .


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

allen said:


> I was thinkin a 808 saltwater , it will hold 80 yds. of 20 test , but is there one better .


 
I think that would work just fine. zebco makes great spincast reels


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

cant go wrong with the zebco 808 zebco has always made quality stuff


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Reel*

I, too, had a stroke in December. I had 30 days in the rehaab and now am doing the home health care thing.

My right side is the weak side, and my 'PT" also includes casting with my rods and reels in the back yard. 

I used Ambassadeur reels before the stroke, so am continuing their use. It all depends on what you're able to use. If the Zebco is it; by all means, use it.

I wish you the best for a successful recovery. Hope to see you on the beach/bridge/pier. 

Remember to lock the wheels on your wheel chair when making a 'power' cast. It gives a new meaning to 'wheelies' if you don't.C2


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I have an 808 that I use as a loaner rig when I bring someone with me fishing that aren't used to spinners or baitcasters . First thing I did was strip it of that 20 lb test line and respooled it with some 15 lb Big Game , casts a lot better after that.

Remember to rinse it well after saltwater fishing and spray it with WD-40 . I also release the drag completely .


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Zebco 808 Question*

Does the 'drag' consist of a lever which fits into little notches which run around the edge of the spool?

I had a Model 99 which ate up spools regularly. A 202 spool fitted it so I just R&R'd the whole shebang to renew the drag. C2


----------

